

QuickVid – Imgur for Videos – Feedback Wanted - QuickVid

Hi All,<p>For the past couple of months I&#x27;ve been developing a web application to freely and instantly share videos without the need for an account. Basically imgur for videos. I&#x27;ve finally got the working build online and you can check it out here at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;quickvid.org.<p>So if you ever just need to send a quick video to a friend and don&#x27;t want to deal with signing into YouTube or creating an account, check it out.<p>Please, if you find any issues report them to me via the feedback page.<p>Comments, suggestions, feedback, welcome!
======
kkhire
Viddme has worked pretty well for me, what makes yours better?

